# I'm almost convinced that EAR DISORDERS are behind DP/DR



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I haven't posted much this yr, but, I've been around, just tired of typing about DR and shyt...but I've come up with something that I feel like is worth posting and hearing the thoughts of you guys. You can actually ignore most of this rambling post and skip to the end if you want, but...
I know that some studies of functional brain scans (PET scans etc) would say otherwise in some cases, but I personally am convinced that a subtle EAR DISORDER has much to do with our condition, at least for some of us. Beginning in early October, I started having this weird physical illness...a mild sinus issue, a tight chest and trouble breathing freely (which my doctor of course attributed to my anxiety, while conveniently ignoring the "coincidental" sinus issue). So those symptoms carried on until last week my chest started loosening up a bit, but at the same exact time when I started being able to get deep breaths again, my ears became "crunchy" and I began feeling constnatly lightheaded and badly increased DR. In fact, the other day, was the worst day of my DR in the 4 years I've had it!!! I was absolutely and completely out of it beyond all recognition, I still am, just not quite as bad at the other day. Whiel at the same time, I have this weird crunchy ear thing and random spouts of headrushes and vertigo. I have actually always had some kind of vertigo issue or another since this all started. And get this, there are soooo many drugs which are known to effect the balance/ear system in some way or another, including antibiotics.

*I think many of of have had our VESTIBULAR SYSTEM damaged in some form or another!*


----------



## Leigh (Oct 20, 2011)

I think we'd need more evidence than this happening just to you. I don't know about everyone else, but just as it happens, I went for a hearing test the other week. Perfect hearing, perfect ears.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Leigh said:


> I think we'd need more evidence than this happening just to you. I don't know about everyone else, but just as it happens, I went for a hearing test the other week. Perfect hearing, perfect ears.


Hearing per se isn't really linked to the vestibular system, my hearing is perfect also


----------



## cala lily (Nov 29, 2011)

I can believe this for sure. I also have perfect hearing but get symptoms of vertigo and when I swallow I get alot of crackling noises. Anybody experience the same as I do.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah……sorry but I don't think so.


----------



## toshibatelly (Sep 13, 2011)

cala lily said:


> I can believe this for sure. I also have perfect hearing but get symptoms of vertigo and when I swallow I get alot of crackling noises. Anybody experience the same as I do.


Same here with the cracking noises.

I can believe it as well, an inner ear imbalance can make you feel really weird even if you don't have DP/DR, so is it such a leap to suggest that a problem with the ear could lead to feelings of unreality.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

cala lily said:


> I can believe this for sure. I also have perfect hearing but get symptoms of vertigo and when I swallow I get alot of crackling noises. Anybody experience the same as I do.


----------



## Angela2006 (Jan 20, 2006)

Yes. I get the ear noises, and I have terrible tinnitus (sp?). Regarding ear disorders being behind DP/DR - in the 80s', I went to a doctor who thought this was the cause - I went through hell with his theories and treatments. Water poured through my ears and stuff like that. I know my ears are not the same as they were before I got DP, but I don't think it has anything to do with ear disorders. I think it is one of the manifestations of my DP/DR along with all the other weird stuff - like not being able to look at bright colors, especially red, because it bounces out at me! Ugh!


----------



## Soul Seeker (Jun 6, 2011)

Tinnitus, or hearing a high frequency sound, is a lot like visual snow as it's a symptom of hyperawareness.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it would be less the "ear" and more the part of the brain that deals with hearing and such. Certainly risning out your ears isn't going to fix dp


----------



## short66 (Dec 27, 2011)

cala lily said:


> I can believe this for sure. I also have perfect hearing but get symptoms of vertigo and when I swallow I get alot of crackling noises. Anybody experience the same as I do.


I have exactly the same thing. Crackling when I swallow. I also have throat drainage and plugged up ears. Whats wierder is that these symptoms started about the same time that my DP did. Are you unsure exactly how your DP started too?


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, I'm fairly convinced it's to do with my ears too.

The DP and my sinus infection started at the same time. My right ear is clogged with something, I can feel it.

Weird thing is that my DP/DR disappeared 2 years ago for 30 minutes when I cleared all the mucous out of my sinuses. Not been able to do it since then though. But it's definitely not psychological this disorder, as I no longer have much depression or anxiety. It's just this stupid derealization and visual snow and ear ringing that I have no control over.


----------



## Overloaded (Sep 8, 2011)

This is interesting. Maybe this is stupid, but has anyone had their ears cleaned out by a doctor? I used to get dizzy spells in my teens and felt like garbage and the doc recommended I get my ears cleaned. He gave my drops to soften the earwax for 3 days then I went to the clinic and had them sprayed out with water. Dizzyness was gone and I felt fine afterwards.

Now since DP/DR, I've noticed a ringing in my right ear and for the first time in my life I got an ear infection in my right ear a few months into it. I might as well get it done, just to see what happens...I know my ears need it anyways.

And my ears do snap/crackle/pop when I'm swallowing, drinking, whatever. Always have. I'm going to bring a few questions to the doctor tomorrow, see what he says.


----------



## roo (Jan 18, 2012)

yes they are. at least mine is.


----------

